# Amazon.in launched



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2013)

> Amazon has finally launched its flagship Marketplace business in India, after the site quietly went live in the country, although it is only selling books at this point.
> 
> 
> India is the tenth country where Amazon Marketplace is available. The service is a central point from which independent retailers can sell a range of goods and products from third parties using the ‘marketplace’ model that is also adopted by Japanese retailer Rakuten, among others.
> ...



Source

Update : They are selling movies too.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesomeeeeeeee

1 min of silence for flipkart

I would be happy if amazon buys Flipkart


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2013)

The Final nail in the Coffin for Flipkart 



Bye bye flippy


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

After comparing few books here what I found
Presently it's little cheaper(also most of them have equal rates) than flipkart(thanks to flipkarts 50rs <500) once amazon charges that they will be similar in rates


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 5, 2013)

R.I.P Flipkart !!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

*Amazon *- A true competitor for flipkart;
it will soon feel the pain of Letsbuy..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

So far I've noticed that Amazon is not the original seller of these goods. They are fulfilling orders of some other marketplace sellers, but that's about it.

These are the sellers for books:

Amazon.in: see all sellers

As you can see, Amazon is conspicuously absent from the list. I guess they need some more warehouses.

They're also selling movies & TV shows BTW, and these are the sellers:

Amazon.in: see all sellers

And again, Amazon is absent from the list.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2013)

compitition is always good for consumers...lets see if flipkart again begins to have good price and coupens for customers


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazon can't sell in India cause FDI Isn't allowed 

1000 in flipkart *www.flipkart.com/the-avengers/p/itmd9g6szttm5dgt?pid=AVMD9G6PCUZF64ZW&ref=39611e28-0425-481d-af6f-ef87a497a8f4&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=avengers%20blu%20ray*

849 in amazon *www.amazon.in/Avengers-Joss-Whedon/dp/B0094QY7CI/ref=sr_1_9?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1370413154&sr=1-9

Oh wait



			Convenience fees of   39 will be charged on orders placed using Cash on Delivery. However, for a limited period, no convenience fees will be charged on any orders placed using Cash on Delivery.
		
Click to expand...

That+Delivery Charges, Flipkart you WIN*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 5, 2013)

oh yeh baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the happiest day of ma life !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theterminator (Jun 5, 2013)

So should I wait for Amazon.in to launch Mobiles or should I go ahead with the purchase of Pantech Burst at iBhejo.com ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Another thing, Sellers send their stuff to amazon(fullfilled by amazon) and amazon ships it to us


> Amazon has signed up 100 vendors across the country so far and has set up a 1.5 lakh sqft fulfilment centre in Mumbai to service online orders. Any of the lakhs of retailers in India can hope to sign up with Amazon and sell their products online.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

This is great news.. not only because amazon launched in india but because there's some actual competition to Flipkart..
Remember the good old days when letsbuy and flipkart were separate and prices were quite lower .. 
I want those days back 

Do they have cash on delivery ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Amazon can't sell in India cause FDI Isn't allowed


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


>



FDI In E-Commerce isn't allowed in India 



Nerevarine said:


> This is great news.. not only because amazon launched in india but because there's some actual competition to Flipkart..
> Remember the good old days when letsbuy and flipkart were separate and prices were quite lower ..
> I want those days back
> 
> ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn, too early to be excited 
I was hoping we could get those GTX 660s they sell on main website for 150$ for same price plus shipping and tax:/


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2013)

So whats this Junglee.com 

BTW i compared blu ray movie from amazon.com and the price is reasonable



theserpent said:


> Amazon can't sell in India cause FDI Isn't allowed
> 
> 1000 in flipkart *www.flipkart.com/the-avengers/p/itmd9g6szttm5dgt?pid=AVMD9G6PCUZF64ZW&ref=39611e28-0425-481d-af6f-ef87a497a8f4&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=avengers%20blu%20ray*
> 
> ...


*

Ur product is above 499 so no delivery charges 849+39[if]=888 so amazon wins*


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any entity want to do e-Commerce in India should have any Indian Company/Body/Person holding atleast 51% of the resulting Joint Venture Company.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

@amjath I mean if they charge for COD, Wont everyone else prefer flipkart or something else?Anyways with this flipkart is bound to reduce their prices now


----------



## theterminator (Jun 5, 2013)

I am skeptical about Amazon's success here because of the numerous hurdles in the form of 'humans'. Not much will affect the metro cities but its the Tier 2 cities & below & especially in less developed states (up/bihar etc) that there will be cases where packages might get lost and all of that. Though at present , things don't look like such as flipkart/hs18 have survived in making sure the package reaches the doorstep in good condition but I think its a matter of time the offline retailers/courier personnel find some nexus & ruin this sector. Indians are the most corrupt/thieves of them all.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

waiting for PC components


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am skeptical about Amazon's success here because of the numerous hurdles in the form of 'humans'. Not much will affect the metro cities but its the Tier 2 cities & below & especially in less developed states (up/bihar etc) that there will be cases where packages might get lost and all of that. Though at present , things don't look like such as flipkart/hs18 have survived in making sure the package reaches the doorstep in good condition but I think its a matter of time the offline retailers/courier personnel find some nexus & ruin this sector. Indians are the most corrupt/thieves of them all.


It works like this AFAIK
Seller(only the ones fullfilled by amazon) sends their package to amazon mumbai they pack it and send it to you(its the same in USA)

Amazon should have like completly started a new company here,maybe that time they could retail here?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It works like this AFAIK
> Seller(only the ones fullfilled by amazon) sends their package to amazon mumbai they pack it and send it to you(its the same in USA)



Everything sounds so sweet at the start, that's a rule of nature created by Humans .

I just came from a local original Adidas showroom & didn't buy anything coz the shopkeeper scratched the price tag & sold items with price listed Rs. 799 at Rs. 899. (the 7 was clearly visible)

Once they become established players then we'll see what 'offers' they have for us. (already 50rs charge for <500, it was expected though)


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> waiting for PC components



me too

@theserpent: I get it, I think they may not make charge for cash on delivery in future if the competition gets more


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Damn, too early to be excited
> I was hoping we could get those GTX 660s they sell on main website for 150$ for same price plus shipping and tax:/



What makes you think they're exempt from customs and excise duties?

Open amazon UK or some of the european sites and you will be shocked at how much more expensive things are compared to the amazon US and usually amazon CA prices.


----------



## Mr.Reese (Jun 5, 2013)

so anybody ordered from amazon.in?
Want to see their service.


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2013)

So..Kindle Paperwhite should be officially available in few days , i hope


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

^U got a nice profile lol


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 5, 2013)

But for some reason Junglee is still there.
And there will be Indian sellers at Amazon. So don't get so much excited.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> But for some reason Junglee is still there.
> And there will be *Indian* sellers at Amazon. So don't get so much excited.



I agree, Indians will make this e-commerce sector another place for exploiting people & after sometime , some mafia will gain hold of this & ruin it. :devil:


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2013)

^ you mean like BCCI ?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 6, 2013)

bcci is just one manifestation... daily corruption scams in public as well as pvt are most common...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ exactly..


----------



## raksrules (Jun 6, 2013)

eggman said:


> So..Kindle Paperwhite should be officially available in few days , i hope



Probably not. It is amazon product and it might be available through some other sellers on amazon.in but not "sold by amazon" because of the FDI rules.



theterminator said:


> So should I wait for Amazon.in to launch Mobiles or should I go ahead with the purchase of Pantech Burst at iBhejo.com ?



You should not expect Pantech burst to be available on amazon. Its only available on ebay i suppose in India else you need to order from US site.


I hope everyone understands that amazon.in going live does not magically mean everything available on amazon.com will start appearing here. In fact it will never come (unless government changes ecommerce FDI rules). You will still get the same things you are getting on flipkart / hs18 / snapdeal etc etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 6, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Probably not. It is amazon product and it might be available through some other sellers on amazon.in but not "sold by amazon" because of the FDI rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the near future, Govt. WILL change FDI & ecommerce + other economic rules,due to International pressure.

Meanwhile,we have to WAIIIITTTTTT.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> In the near future, Govt. WILL change FDI & ecommerce + other economic rules,due to *International* pressure.
> 
> Meanwhile,we have to WAIIIITTTTTT.....



Son,Thats no International pressure,Thats *American* pressure


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 6, 2013)

^^That's it commander,you have RIGHTLY spoken all of our inner words.

Hey commander nothing personal please:---> "Though I am happy to be your brother...as I am already much above your's SON'S age   "


----------



## Vyom (Jun 6, 2013)

Once a site started with only selling books. It was called, "Flipkart".
Today Amazon.in started with books!

Can FK feel the pressure? Would be interesting to see the prices at FK after Amazon.in brings in more products.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ Nice info.. @Vyom.. 
didn't knew that..

and flipkart will be having "whatever small it may be" dip in their sales from Day 1



kg11sgbg said:


> ^^That's it commander,you have RIGHTLY spoken all of our inner words.
> 
> Hey commander nothing personal please:---> "Though I am happy to be your brother...as I am already much above your's SON'S age   "



this, my friend, is called COMPLEX comment


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

well as a PC gamer my few wishes are

amazon.in starts selling PC parts
newegg.in opens & sells PC parts


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 7, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well as a PC gamer my few wishes are
> 
> amazon.in starts selling PC parts
> newegg.in opens & sells PC parts



+ 1 to that

On another note,has anybody ordered something from amazon
??


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Son,Thats no International pressure,Thats *American* pressure



You're barely 15 and already referring to others as son.  Hollywood overdose.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2013)

Krow said:


> You're barely 15 and already referring to others as son.  Hollywood overdose.



Commander Shawnzer *Jr. *


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

Krow said:


> You're barely 15 and already referring to others as son.  Hollywood overdose.



exactly..
Hollywood Overdose..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> this, my friend, is called COMPLEX comment



Hi Friend,think this comment as TRUE + SIMPLIFIED as it could be



Krow said:


> You're barely 15 and already referring to others as son.  Hollywood overdose.


Ha! Ha! Ha!
But again Friends,no personification and satire,Please....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Krow said:


> You're barely15 16 and already referring to others as son.  Hollywood overdose.



Corrected.
*Jetpacks away from thread*


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well as a PC gamer my few wishes are
> 
> amazon.in starts selling PC parts
> newegg.in opens & sells PC parts



I really hope amazon becomes bigger than flipkart and sells more stuff reliably with cod option


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 8, 2013)

Say No to COD


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Say No to COD


WHY??????
How will jobless teenagers like me get their games then?
My mom simply won't let me use her DC for online purchases


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Say No to COD



Why,Friend?

Any reservations as such?

Moreover, COD is one of the RELIABLE + TRUSTWORTHY transactions by any "*genuine/legitimate*" buyer,where the problem and emotional strain of financial loss is kept at it's *minimum* from *trusted* companies.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 8, 2013)

because of this COD method of business Indian e-commerce companies are unable to attract foreign investment. 

without COD Indian e-commerce cannot achieve success as of now.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> because of this method of business Indian e-commerce companies are unable to attract foreign investment



COD is why they are earning so much.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 8, 2013)

but this method is not scalable. And you cannot provide discounts unless you are very large.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> but this method is not scalable. And you cannot provide discounts unless you are very large.



COD is to gain consumer's trust. They have cash back on advanced payments from time to time.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 10, 2013)

Did anyone order anything from them yet?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> Did anyone order anything from them yet?



Mithun ordered something around 9 AM today and got a email 2-3 hours ago saying it's shipped


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2013)

That's the *essence + presence* of Amazon amongst all of us.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 10, 2013)

The collection on movies on Amazon is nice. I see many popular titles there. Will try and order something via COD soon


----------



## TechStake (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazon is giving priority to Indian eCommerce market...It is a great news for those people of India who love to shop online...Amazon is trustworthy company for sure....Amazon's entry will put Flipkart on pressure for sure..and healthy competition between them eventually help us to get the better deals online....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2013)

My friend works in amazon...hope i get discounts


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> My friend works in amazon...hope i get discounts



does that happen like this ???
really ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 11, 2013)

Does Amazon Has those limitation like not delivering in some state like Assaam and UP etc !! 
Hope they Dont Like FK does!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Does Amazon Has those limitation like not delivering in some state like Assaam and UP etc !!
> Hope they Dont Like FK does!!



Flipkart delivers to Assam!!!


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2013)

well for now fk is enough for me...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> My friend works in amazon...hope i get discounts



I have an online friend, whose friend works in Amazon! His name is gopi_vbboy... I hope I get discounts too!


----------



## Krow (Jun 12, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I have an online friend, whose friend works in Amazon! His name is gopi_vbboy... I hope I get discounts too!



I have an online friend, whose online friend's offline friend works at Amazon. I hope I get freebies.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2013)

^Since I have you as a friend, im bound to get freebies as well


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 12, 2013)

Everyone in TDF should get freebies due to their direct/indirect relation with gopi-vboy.
Btw my neighbour ordered a book from Amazon on Sunday and got it delivered through blue-dart yesterday evening. Couldn't see the packing quality. Anyone from TDF has bought anything?


----------



## funskar (Jun 12, 2013)

Krow said:


> I have an online friend, whose online friend's offline friend works at Amazon. I hope I get freebies.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

> Coming Soon



Now they gonna sell mobiles too!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 12, 2013)

I received my order yesterday from amazon : 2 books. Received within 2 days. They had shipped via BlueDart.
I made a COD Order and they did not even call me to confirm 
Packaging was good, but I'll say Flipkart packaging is still better.
No bookmarks  
Paper quality was like average but it could be because the book I ordered was "Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens" which was published years ago.

Once they start charging for deliveries, Flipkart still has an upper edge. I'll say it can give eBay some jitters. But I guess all eBay sellers would have an amazon account so Amazon will be just like eBay.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Now they gonna sell mobiles too!!


After that--->> Tablets + Laptops + Computer components + Computers(Branded DESKTOP ) + All sorts of electronic devices----->>>

Hopefully if ,* newegg* opens in India...think what competition will occur amongst-* FK <---> Amazon<---> newegg*!!!

Ultimate benefit for us.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope they include electronics with PS4 pre-order. Dream come true, that would be.


----------



## raksrules (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazon as of now will not be selling anything on their own. Only marketplace sellers allowed. 
If anyone is expecting amazon to sell stuff themselves they are just being too optimistic for now.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 12, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> After that--->> Tablets + Laptops + Computer components + Computers(Branded DESKTOP ) + All sorts of electronic devices----->>>
> 
> Hopefully if ,* newegg* opens in India...think what competition will occur amongst-* FK <---> Amazon<---> newegg*!!!
> 
> Ultimate benefit for us.


if newegg opens here(which I am afraid to say the chances are you winning lottery each time you buy a lottery ticket.Read: next to impossible) every thing else will be out of business. Just look at their discounts.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2013)

^^Brother nothing is impossible in Business World!!!

Agreed with your views,but it might happen that newegg won't provide "FABULOUS" discounts to Indian customers.
According to Govt. + Economic policies of a Country,it might be REGULATED???!!(suppressed) by our Govt.

If the  next elected Govt.(NDA or UPA) whoever comes to power in 2014 *opens up the FDI in retail and other sectors*,surely newegg will land in india.That will be a definite surety not by any chance(lottery or whatsoever).

*Disclaimer : These are all assumptions. But Future(IMMEDIATE) events will speak out...*


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2013)

We can expect the loosening of FDI in next elected govt., after all the new govt. will do what the previous govt did.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kindle and e-books added now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> if newegg opens here(which I am afraid to say the chances are you winning lottery each time you buy a lottery ticket.Read: next to impossible) every thing else will be out of business. Just look at their discounts.



What makes you think that they can evade customs and taxes? Be assured that the prices will be pretty close to other sellers here.

And the chances aren't that remote. They do have a site in china 

More than anything, if government permits FDI in internet retail stores, then Newegg could possibly launch.


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2013)

Gotta say Amazon is doing its best to exploit all loopholes in Indian policy. Great for us and them.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Kindle and e-books added now.



and they are selling movies too right now .. really wish they starts selling lots of cabinet mod related products.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope they give some coupons and discounts like every new store do


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

They've planned to launch the Kindle officially here. How are they going to work around the FDI regulations?


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They've planned to launch the Kindle officially here. How are they going to work around the FDI regulations?





Spoiler



by Bribing officials. Isn't that new? Our laws bend towards money..


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2013)

Wasnt junglee.com supposed to be the indian amazon?what about it,now?


----------



## Flash (Jun 14, 2013)

If am right, Junglee.com is like a listing site of sellers, and the purchases will made at the seller's own site.
Now coming back, Amazon.in is like Indian version of Amazon and if FDI accepts, they will deal directly with the consumers.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Wasnt junglee.com supposed to be the indian amazon?what about it,now?



Junglee is nothing like amazon. It is like many of those pricelist services out there (like shopbot.au).


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Junglee is nothing like amazon. It is like many of those pricelist services out there (like shopbot.au).



Junglee is a domain owned by Amazon. It was intended to be a marketplace like eBay. Now they've come in with their main portal. Amazon has also bought a stake in Snapdeal.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If am right, Junglee.com is like a listing site of sellers, and the purchases will made at the seller's own site.
> Now coming back, Amazon.in is like Indian version of Amazon and if FDI accepts, they will deal directly with the consumers.



So now would they scrap Junglee.com?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> Junglee is a domain owned by Amazon. It was intended to be a marketplace like eBay. Now they've come in with their main portal. Amazon has also bought a stake in Snapdeal.



Junglee is not a marketplace. Yes, it is owned by amazon, but all amazon is doing is showing you the prices from various sites. They never had plans to make sales in Junglee. If you  like something they will redirect you to the seller sites.

Their existing marketplace model in the various amazon websites is good enough, and is how amazon.in has started.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jun 15, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Kindle and e-books added now.



And already the first Kindle freebies site for India has appeared 
Amazon.cn Kindle Free Books: Novel


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 21, 2013)

opened my account at amazon.in , purchased a book  " DISCOVERY OF INDIA"   got in less than 48 hrs


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 21, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> opened my account at amazon.in , purchased a book  " DISCOVERY OF INDIA"   got in less than 48 hrs



what courier service did they use?
Thanks.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 21, 2013)

If you have any amazon.com id it will work also work.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 21, 2013)

Shopped with my Amazon id. The book arrived in les than 14 hours


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ any 3rd party courier or do they have their own delivery system like FK ?

BTW,hope they keeps this up when they add more products.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ For me, they delivered through Blue-dart. As far as the delivery guy was concerned, he had no knowledge of any tie-up with Amazon. One of my neighbour also got his book delivered through Blue-dart only.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 22, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what courier service did they use?
> Thanks.


I ordered 5 books and they were delivered via FedEx, though FedEx delivary is slow in my area compared to BlueDart.



Vignesh B said:


> ^^ For me, they delivered through Blue-dart. As far as the delivery guy was concerned, he had no knowledge of any tie-up with Amazon. One of my neighbour also got his book delivered through Blue-dart only.


I hope next time they will send my orders via BlueDart too.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> what courier service did they use?
> Thanks.


my book was shipped by blue dart


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2013)

So Amazon mostly relies on BlueDart and some other reputed 3rd parties for shipping .. that's good but better would be if they can launch their own courier service like FK which has the best tracking update I've seen so far .. BD's tracking never worked for me.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> So Amazon mostly relies on BlueDart and some other reputed 3rd parties for shipping .. that's good but better would be if they can launch their own courier service like FK which has the best tracking update I've seen so far .. BD's tracking never worked for me.



same here, I ordered a watch from lens kart and the blue dart tracking number never worked. Thankfully BD office is 5 minutes from my house and so the guy come to my house first for delivery.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 23, 2013)

Endorsing your comments topgear,as I have already mentioned in another thread,that most of the so called "*Reputed*" Courier companies in India sucks...But FP really is outstanding through its own courier/delivery system.

Recently again while buying products from eBay,I am much satisfied by the service of Firstflight,DTDC compared to Blue Dart. The most worst of them seems to be "ARAMEX".

Wishing to see when Amazon brings out Smartphones,Tablets,Laptops,etc. at amazon.in


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 23, 2013)

Surprisingly Blue dart provides the best service in my place. Never had any glitches with them. Probably it varies from place to place. 
Anyway as already stated Flipkart's own service is arguably the best. Though I wonder wouldn't having a separate courier service be more costly than depending on 3rd party services? Perhaps they may launch, once they start having a good number of transactions.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Surprisingly Blue dart provides the best service in my place. Never had any glitches with them. Probably it varies from place to place.
> Anyway as already stated Flipkart's own service is arguably the best. Though I wonder wouldn't having a separate courier service be more costly than depending on 3rd party services? Perhaps they may launch, once they start having a good number of transactions.



They also ask other couriers to deliver goods.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> They also ask other couriers to deliver goods.


Am assuming, "they" means flipkart here. 
I didn't know about that. All the products that I've bought have been delivered through ekart only. Perhaps they use other courier services in smaller towns where they don't have their centres.


----------



## duke123 (Jun 23, 2013)

hey is it a good option to buy Kindle Fire HD?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 23, 2013)

duke123 said:


> hey is it a good option to buy Kindle Fire HD?


If you have invested heavily in the Amazon ecosystem, then its worth it. But personally I would choose the Nexus 7 anyday over the former.
Btw its offtopic, better create a new thread for it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> *Surprisingly Blue dart provides the best service in my place. Never had any glitches with them. Probably it varies from place to place. *
> Anyway as already stated Flipkart's own service is arguably the best. Though I wonder wouldn't having a separate courier service be more costly than depending on 3rd party services? Perhaps they may launch, once they start having a good number of transactions.



the online tracking system worked flaslessly for you ? I don't think the tracking system has anything to do with any particluar place .. BD is fast but whenever I checked they always show shipment delayed/cancelled due to train/bus/air plane delayed and ARAMEX their tracking sucks but product delivery is good as they would call you before the delivery. anyway, I'm drifting off too much from the thread topic so as for now period.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> the online tracking system worked flaslessly for you ? I don't think the tracking system has anything to do with any particluar place .. BD is fast but whenever I checked they always show shipment delayed/cancelled due to train/bus/air plane delayed and ARAMEX their tracking sucks but product delivery is good as they would call you before the delivery. anyway, I'm drifting off too much from the thread topic so as for now period.


1. Yes, the tracking system worked without an issue. Whenever I next get a chance, I'll post the status.
2. By best service "in my place", I meant that _in overall terms_ BD is the company to whom most prefer and arguably the least flawed in my place. 
3. Rest all the points - Agree.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 26, 2013)

now mobiles and tablets also available


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2013)

And accessories like *headphones*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 26, 2013)

theterminator said:


> now mobiles and tablets also available





Gollum said:


> And accessories like *headphones*




Tough days ahead for : Flipkart & eBay


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

theterminator said:


> now mobiles and tablets also available


That's inevitable..
Soon, they'll add clothing/footwear/gaming section and scare the hell out of major e-retailers.
Naaptol, you're gone (says letsbuy with a grin) ..


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> now mobiles and tablets also available





Gollum said:


> And accessories like *headphones*



add cameras an accessories to that


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 28, 2013)

placed an order for a phone via amazon will share the experience.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 28, 2013)

Fight has started between Amazon.IN & Flipkart,market is HOTTTTTTT....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2013)

thats what makes it GREAAAATTTT


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2013)

I see a good collections of Headphones on the site. i hope they bring Games too and special edition/limited editions goodies too.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 28, 2013)

Ordered Book from amazon on wednesday evening, shipped yesterday early morning,Still package is in mumbai only


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 29, 2013)

^^Friend,admitting a delay on their part,still it's a minor glitch when compared to other dismal performance + experience of eBay,Infibeam,etc. reputed online sites(SOMETIMES).


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 29, 2013)

ordered on 26th ( 11pm ) and recd on 28th. Packed via amazon, ( amazon fulfills ) packaging was good, great price and quick delivery with an itemized bill.


----------



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> placed an order for a phone via amazon will share the experience.





NoasArcAngel said:


> ordered on 26th ( 11pm ) and recd on 28th. Packed via amazon, ( amazon fulfills ) packaging was good, great price and quick delivery with an itemized bill.



Which phone?


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thought give amazon.in a try. Ordered a book in the afternoon and they shipped it in the evening. That was pretty quick. Let's just see which courier they use.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

you must be living very near place from where the sourced the book and the Courier also works without much useless procedures .. anyway, congrats guys and there's Internal and extrenal HDD is up for sale on amazon.

BTW, I've question : is amazon working like a sellers platform like e-bay or actually they are involved in the selling of some products like flipkart ? From NoasArcAngel's info I can see they are selling products directly ( amazon packaging ) but one guy has a problem after buying a HDD through amazon by some other seller and amazon told him to directly contact the seller so asking actually what is amazon doing or it's a mixed platform for selling things like FK's new model ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Jun 30, 2013)

^^ from what I know most of the products, if not all, are not sold directly by amazon itself. Although it ships and packages many of the products itself but it doesn't stock them. I live in allahabad and the book has been shipped from Mumbai so it will take another 2-3 days to reach me but they did their part as quickly as they could and I am happy with it.I remember flipkart used to be the same. the thing is that as a customer monopoly is not a good thing. Flipkart had no competition and so it took a backseat as far as customer experience is concerned. I hope flipkart remains along with amazon in this e-tail sector as that will encourage both of them to serve their customers better.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 30, 2013)

Ordered a book on wednesday,got it yesteerday-very good



quagmire said:


> Which phone?



LG L9 for his cousin


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jun 30, 2013)

Title of this thread should be updated? Since selling more than just books now.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> you must be living very near place from where the sourced the book and the Courier also works without much useless procedures .. anyway, congrats guys and there's Internal and extrenal HDD is up for sale on amazon.
> 
> BTW, I've question : is amazon working like a sellers platform like e-bay or actually they are involved in the selling of some products like flipkart ? From NoasArcAngel's info I can see they are selling products directly ( amazon packaging ) but one guy has a problem after buying a HDD through amazon by some other seller and amazon told him to directly contact the seller so asking actually what is amazon doing or it's a mixed platform for selling things like FK's new model ?



amazon has 2 variants. one is amazon fulfilled version where amazon is responsible for packaging and delivery for the product.


----------



## Richal1234 (Jul 1, 2013)

The thing I just want to know is whether the goods that Amazon have sold is the Authentic one?Cannot be sure of that...


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ from what I know most of the products, if not all, are not sold directly by amazon itself. Although it ships and packages many of the products itself but it doesn't stock them. I live in allahabad and the book has been shipped from Mumbai so it will take another 2-3 days to reach me but they did their part as quickly as they could and I am happy with it.I remember flipkart used to be the same. the thing is that as a customer monopoly is not a good thing. Flipkart had no competition and so it took a backseat as far as customer experience is concerned. I hope flipkart remains along with amazon in this e-tail sector as that will encourage both of them to serve their customers better.





NoasArcAngel said:


> amazon has 2 variants. one is amazon fulfilled version where amazon is responsible for packaging and delivery for the product.



now I got the picture somewhat but Amazn is responsible for the products packed and sold by Amazon ( even if they source it from somewhere else ) ?? and all other third party sellers selling their products through amazon with their own packaging is responsible for their sold products but we can contact amazon if any 3rd party seller is doing something wrong, right ?



Santa Maria! said:


> Title of this thread should be updated? Since selling more than just books now.



Done


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 1, 2013)

If the product is fulfilled by Amazon, the liability becomes Amazon's in case the item arrives damaged. For defective I think they work with the seller to get you a replacement.

In case of other marketplace sellers whose products are not fulfilled by amazon, Amazon will act as an intermediary between the purchaser and the seller. Basically they will receive the complaints or messages from you and forward them to the seller.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification guys @ NoasArcAngel @ Extreme Gamer and @ rohit32407.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 2, 2013)

wow mobiles ...so flipkart is facing heat.

btw guys what is amazon model of business here? i see every item has multiple seller/offers -
does it mean deleivery date depends on offer selected and no standard amazon policy?

..
is there a way to order samsung galaxy s2 earphone ? i don't find it.Any good alternate?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> wow mobiles ...so flipkart is facing heat.
> 
> btw guys what is amazon model of business here? i see every item has multiple seller/offers -
> does it mean deleivery date depends on offer selected and no standard amazon policy?
> ...


amazon is like e-bay but just anyone cannot sell there, that's my impression. I could be wrong.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 2, 2013)

I was About to Get This From Flipkart But it was Cheaper and Amazon and Lets see how is their Shipping and service (+ flipkart had 50 bucks Shipping )

*i.imgur.com/yG29wws.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2013)

^ Shipping is very fast,Most of the time they dispatch withing 6-8 hours.Btw is it Amazon Fullfilled
Amazon vs Flipkart
Prices:More or less the same,but* presently for books Amazon is better*[Once they charge for shipping+COD,Flipkart will be little cheaper]
Packing:Just plastic covered book,put in cardboard box,Not bought any book recently from flipkart to comment on it's packing, but before they bubble wrapped it
Shipping:Equal



gopi_vbboy said:


> wow mobiles ...so flipkart is facing heat.
> 
> btw guys what is amazon model of business here? i see every item has multiple seller/offers -
> does it mean deleivery date depends on offer selected and no standard amazon policy?
> ...



Amazon fullfilled is like
Seller-Amazon-Us


----------



## 1234 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just Bought 2 Xolo Q1000 from amazon, It was some third party seller, got 1 phone on 3rd day of order and another after 5 days.
Felt like Amazon was just another market place like tradus, shopclues, etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2013)

Prices are lower than FK which is a good thing. Now I have one more shop to browse if I want to buy something but the product range is not that large.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Prices are lower than FK which is a good thing.


Won't fully agree on that. Certain products are costlier(smartphones?) and certain products are cheaper(books for eg).
Competition is good for the consumers!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah its a mixed bag really. Competition will be stiff, as for now Snapdeal is offering quite good pricing for most products.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2013)

i have ordered a movie, they have really good collection of movies at dirt cheap price, and COD, no shipping charges as of now, so go and buy like mad.


i have good experience with Snapdeal, however never bought anythign from flipkart - they are very costly

will post a review on my experience with Amazon


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2013)

> *About FREE AmazonGlobal Saver Shipping*
> 
> With  FREE AmazonGlobal Saver Shipping, you receive free shipping to India and  Singapore if your order includes at least $125 of qualifying  merchandise,                                                                   excluding the Import Fees Deposit, gift-wrap charges, duties, and taxes.  Most products shipped using the AmazonGlobal Program that are sold by  Amazon.com                                                                  are  eligible for AmazonGlobal Saver. Items 20 lb. or more, certain oversize  items, e-documents, software downloads, music downloads and gift cards  don't qualify.​
> Canceling items, combining orders, or changing your shipping address,  speed or preference might affect your order's AmazonGlobal Saver  Shipping eligibility.
> ...



Amazon.com Message


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Amazon *- A true competitor for flipkart;
> it will soon feel the pain of Letsbuy..



i loved letsbuy :/


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 18, 2013)

now thats great news, but who will take care of Custom etc...


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2013)

they have a lot of collection for movies  and considerable cheap prices from flipkart
f off flipkart now! 
I did really loved to have that beats headphone starting at 16k  will buy it for around 10-12k


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

This should pressurize FK to lower the prices, which would be better. I always want to but from a Indian Shop if I can.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2013)

" FREE AmazonGlobal Saver" wow just wow


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 19, 2013)

ordered second book yesterday and was yesterday only through fedex , hoping to receive it by tomorrow


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 20, 2013)

Amazon is the top class website in the world


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 20, 2013)

wow i recived my package..... well it was well packed and COD..... received in just two days of ordering


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 20, 2013)

Finally got my book ...in less than 48 hrs


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 20, 2013)

I used Amazon India to buy a book and received it promptly. 

Today I placed an international order on Amazon.com for the first time. Bought 2 3TB external drives for 6.7k a piece. Hope they arrive safely.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> 2 3TB external drives for 6.7k a piece. Hope they arrive safely.



3tb & 6.7k ??


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 20, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 3tb & 6.7k ??



Yeah  Buying 1 would have cost 7.5, so I reluctantly bought 2 to avail the Amazon Global free shipping thingy.
Here's the link (but the price has changed now  to $119. In the morning it was $99.)
Amazon.com: Seagate Backup Plus 3 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive (STCA3000101): Computers & Accessories


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

So you paid $99 but what about the import Fees Deposit ? is it included with $99 or you paid it separately ? And the package will arrive to the customs dept. and then you will have to get it from them or the package will directly reach your doorstep without any further interaction with any dept. ? Do keep us posted.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it's time to shift this thread to shopping or service sub-forum


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> So you paid $99 but what about the import Fees Deposit ? is it included with $99 or you paid it separately ? And the package will arrive to the customs dept. and then you will have to get it from them or the package will directly reach your doorstep without any further interaction with any dept. ? Do keep us posted.



The import fees deposit were displayed separately on the checkout page and came out to be Rs. 837 for the total order. It was around Rs. 400 if I had only one item in my cart. My total order came out to be $213 or Rs. 13,451.59.
From what I've read (hope I'm not wrong), Amazon will handle all the hassles and I just have to sit back like a boss.

Here's what's being shown in my 'order details' page:

_ALL ITEMS IN THIS ORDER ARE SOLD BY AMAZON EXPORT SALES, INC. (AES), UNLESS OTHERWISE NOTED. BY PLACING YOUR ORDER, YOU AUTHORIZE AES TO DESIGNATE A CARRIER TO CLEAR THE PACKAGE AND PAY THE IMPORT FEES ON YOUR (OR THE RECIPIENT'S) BEHALF. CUSTOMS DECLARATIONS WILL BE MADE IN THE NAME AND ON THE BEHALF OF YOUR (OR THE RECIPIENT'S) BEHALF BY THE DESIGNATED CARRIER._


----------



## Krow (Jul 22, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> The import fees deposit were displayed separately on the checkout page and came out to be Rs. 837 for the total order. It was around Rs. 400 if I had only one item in my cart. My total order came out to be $213 or Rs. 13,451.59.
> From what I've read (hope I'm not wrong), Amazon will handle all the hassles and I just have to sit back like a boss.
> 
> Here's what's being shown in my 'order details' page:
> ...



Santa Maria! What an order! 

Let us know when you get it.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> The import fees deposit were displayed separately on the checkout page and came out to be Rs. 837 for the total order. It was around Rs. 400 if I had only one item in my cart. My total order came out to be $213 or Rs. 13,451.59.
> From what I've read (hope I'm not wrong), Amazon will handle all the hassles and I just have to sit back like a boss.
> 
> Here's what's being shown in my 'order details' page:
> ...



Be prepared to get damaged/DOA HDD's
Who is the Courier. If its Aramex, then you are doomed...Like a BOSS


Edit: Your order is not even fulfilled by Amazon, so you wont even be covered by shipment damage or loss. Mate I am worried for you now.

*imageshack.us/a/img809/4241/tnjl.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img109/6443/zcyy.jpg


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Be prepared to get damaged/DOA HDD's
> Who is the Courier. If its Aramex, then you are doomed...Like a BOSS
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit man, why you gotta give me nightmares?
Also, strangely my account hasn't been debited with the order amount yet. Is this normal? Shipping date shows Jul. 22 -- today.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 22, 2013)

DO keep us updated. Hope amazon.in prices come close to amazon.com's.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> Dammit man, why you gotta give me nightmares?
> Also, strangely my account hasn't been debited with the order amount yet. Is this normal? Shipping date shows Jul. 22 -- today.



you will only be charged when the seller receives your order or bothers to open his amazon account to see if he's received any orders.
Once he ships the order you will get a notification. I would suggest you to either cancel the order before you get charged or contact the reseller to use fedex or DHL for shipping. Aramex has a very bad reputation.

Once the item is shipped you will get a carrier name and a tracking number.



> WARNING - DO NOT USE ARAMEX COURIER FOR GOA. - The eBay Community
> 
> www.mouthshut.com/product-reviews/Aramex-reviews-925107378+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in]ARAMEX Reviews, Mall, Stores, Online Shopping[/url]
> 
> *plus.google.com/114842254440152952681/about?gl=IN&hl=en-IN



Lets hope you Item gets delivered by a good courier company. I my case I was lucy and my shipment was delivered one day late and well it was intact. Then again it was not fragile a Hard drive.

Moreover your item is electronic so chances of the shipment getting seized at customs etc is high


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 22, 2013)

even i would like to buy from international site if everything goes well...... just keep all of us posted about it


----------



## Vyom (Jul 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Moreover your item is electronic so chances of the shipment getting seized at customs etc is high



Are you sure about it? Since I wanted to buy a Core i5 processor from Amazon.com (to use a free voucher I got a while ago).
Does getting the item seized means the item will never get delivered?

Moreover I was planning to use comgateway since the product is not covered in GlobalShipping program. Any help will be appreciated on this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/176084-need-advice-buying-through-comgateway-first-time.html


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> The import fees deposit were displayed separately on the checkout page and came out to be Rs. 837 for the total order. It was around Rs. 400 if I had only one item in my cart. My total order came out to be $213 or Rs. 13,451.59.
> From what I've read (hope I'm not wrong), Amazon will handle all the hassles and I just have to sit back like a boss.
> 
> Here's what's being shown in my 'order details' page:
> ...



Thanks for the info and if what amazon has written are to be believed then it's a great relief for customers.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is what the total charge looks like after billing is complete:


> *Item(s) Subtotal:	INR 3,186.87*
> *Shipping & Handling:	INR 1,059.10*
> 
> Total before tax:	INR 5,371.39
> ...


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, my order has been shipped. The 'ship carrier' is being displayed as:

































AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAMMMMMEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXX!!
*cue suspense music*


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> Well, my order has been shipped. The 'ship carrier' is being displayed as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



advance, condolences bro. Their tracking page is very good actually.
so the day the device reaches your city, take a day off or make sure someone is available to pickup your package.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jul 23, 2013)

I've bought few books from Amazon.in twice last month. The experience was completely good. Low prices when comparing it with any e-tailer plus no delivery fee for orders below 500. Shipped thru BlueDart, and tracking on Amazon's page is better than BD's tracking page.


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 29, 2013)

Received my Amazon package today, with the two hard disks. I had it delivered at my parents' place. Just called home and confirmed that the package was all nice and tightly sealed. My parents opened it up and checked inside and the actual hard disk packing seems tight too.

I'm gonna have to wait till the next weekend to check them out in person, when I'll actually try it out by plugging it in. Hope that everything will be in order.

Zero customs hassles. Prompt delivery. If the actual hardware turns out okay, I will definitely be shopping from Amazon US again 

EDIT:
By the way, it seems the offer is back now. 3TB @ $99 in case anyone is interested.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes amazon has very good delivery network.

As per my sources in amazon, they are coming up with  stock warehouses in every major city airport and order is processed from respective regional warehouses  for delivery.
So not every order comes from mumbai like competitors and  they will have  faster delivery.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 4, 2013)

please give us photo review


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 4, 2013)

Quick update:
Checked out my 2 hard disks in person today. Were packed nicely, sealed and all.

I opened one of them up.... and it doesn't work. The lights won't even turn on when I connect it via USB. Tried it on both my desktop and my laptop. Windows 7 and Fedora 14 (in which I've heard it 'just works', though not officially supported).
It also comes with an external power cable, but the pins are not Indian style, so can't use it. Anyway, it's supposed to work with just USB.

This sucks. 
All this is just from half an hour of fiddling around. 
Too busy with office work right now. (Weekend? What's that?)
Will try the other one tomorrow... and fiddle more with this one.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> Quick update:
> Checked out my 2 hard disks in person today. Were packed nicely, sealed and all.
> 
> I opened one of them up.... and it doesn't work. The lights won't even turn on when I connect it via USB. Tried it on both my desktop and my laptop. Windows 7 and Fedora 14 (in which I've heard it 'just works', though not officially supported).
> ...


i think you need power supply


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

Santa Maria! said:


> Quick update:
> Checked out my 2 hard disks in person today. Were packed nicely, sealed and all.
> 
> I opened one of them up.... and it doesn't work. The lights won't even turn on when I connect it via USB. Tried it on both my desktop and my laptop. Windows 7 and Fedora 14 (in which I've heard it 'just works', though not officially supported).
> ...



even I also think you need to attach the power cable with the ext hdd and then it will work just fine and if the power supply adapter of this drive supports 240V you can try connecting it with  spike gurad having universal socket or buy such an adapter for cheap around 500 bucks.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2013)

@santa maria

You need the power adapter for the drive to work
*www.seagate.com/files/www-content/...-us/docs/backup-plus-desk-ds1757-2-1306us.pdf


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting advice, guys. 

Early this morning, I tried plugging in the power cable as I found an extension cord in my house with the required socket type. I had even checked the adapter to make sure that it takes voltages from 100V-240V, as you now suggested. And poof, it works. Tried it on my laptop under Win 7. Hell, it's even working in an old ass OS like Fedora 14, even though any flavour of Linux isn't officially supported.

Big relief. Work life is too hectic to take time out for a long RMA adventure... in which I have no prior experience.

Still a bit surprising that external power is needed, though. I could swear that a lot of places mention that this drive just needs to be plugged in to a USB to work. I also read something about USB ports needing to supply enough power for the drive... could that be an issue?

Haven't transferred anything on it yet, will try later. It's preloaded with some software that will ask to be installed on Windows/Mac. On linux, it just works like a dumb pen drive - I prefer it this way.

The drive itself is a lot bigger and heavier than I expected. Doesn't seem feasible to carry around unless you don't mind some extra weight in your laptop bag. But it'll serve its purpose as a massive data store, I hope.

Haven't opened my 2nd drive. It's still lying sealed. If any relatives don't want it, I'll sell it off. 
I've registered both drives on the Seagate site for warranty.

More later. (transfer attempts, post 2-week-usage update etc.)


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Congratulations bro.
Can i Order A mobile Phone from AMAZON.com ? Will it ship here . i live in Surat, Gujarat. I mean Without Any Extra Cost like custom or anything else. 
I mean Shall get a mobile phone at price which is Written on website (amazon.com)


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 4, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Congratulations bro.
> Can i Order A mobile Phone from AMAZON.com ? Will it ship here . i live in Surat, Gujarat. I mean Without Any Extra Cost like custom or anything else.
> I mean Shall get a mobile phone at price which is Written on website (amazon.com)



Make sure that the item ships outside the US and is eligible for free 'AmazonGlobal Saver Shipping'. It should be mentioned on the product page. I don't think there are many phones that are eligible... but I'm not completely sure.
You will still have to pay customs... just that the hassles of manually dealing with it are gone. Amazon will charge a certain amount for customs and handle everything through their own agents.
I heard that sometimes that amount is even refunded to you if it wasn't deemed necessary (within 45 days).


----------

